# Oh Please!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ray: Please tell me today that Trisha the F-A-T Nubian girl took so that she doesn't go to freezer camp or to a new home.

She typically comes into heat exactly on day 21. Today is day 21 and we bred her a 3rd time 3 weeks ago. As of this morning - NO sign of heat. PLEASE let this girl take. P-L-E-A-S-E (Yes, I am whining!)

I have the vet coming up on the 3rd for surgical casteration - so I may ultrasound her if I don't see a sign of heat. 

Just please keep your fingers crossed that she FINALLY settled.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Will do! I hope she settles for you....who is she bred to?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Honestly - I have no idea. Joe tried many times - but I think he is to short. the Boer is a little "brain dead" so not sure. I ended up putting her in with all the boys (1 nigerian, 1 boer, 1 nubian) and didn't really care who bred her. LOL!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

kelebek said:


> Joe tried many times - but I think he is to short.


 :ROFL: :ROFL: Poor thing! I hope he doesn't know you said that!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL! Well....if she does indeed settle....guess you will be having surprise kids!! Maybe you'd get on of each...now that would be funny! :ROFL: 

What's the pedigree on your Nub buck? I don't think I've seen it...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Gosh, I knew someone was going to ask and for the life of me - I can't remember off hand - something waithe. Mom appraised out at 91E this past June for her final appraisal. 

I am purchasing his papers in January (maybe December if I can swing it) and then I will order his pedigree. He is a November 2007 baby - but still is very unsure of his "job"!. He is more of the "girl" in the buck pen - LOL!

His ugly picture is on my website. He is still unnamed. I just call him Buck at the moment.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I am very much hoping she takes to one of those guys!  I find it odd that your Nubian buck is still not sure about breeding. . . . maybe I'm just used to the mini's who think they are ready at two months!!  :shades:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

If she does take she'll be sure to have some pretty babies!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Probably Goldthwaite. What's the herd name you got him from?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is not the herd that I got him from, but his grandparents are from there. The lady that I bought him from bought some and brought them in.

His twin is in the same boat - not interested yet in breeding. But both live with very overpowering bucks. These lines are very slow to mature - but when they do they are just awesome!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I know you didn't get him from Goldthwaite Nubians....who is his breeder? What's their herd name?  

Some bucks just take a while to mature. Somebody I know didn't get many kids from one of her bucks his first year...he was more interested in the other boys! lol The following year he did just fine, though.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I hope she settled for you. I am in the same boat as you this season. I have a doe that was bred four seperate heat cycles, and I still don't think she took. I used my first choice buck, my second choice buck, and then I gave up and used anyone willing to seal the deal. :shades: 
I didn't see her return into heat the last time so I left her be and now her due date is coming up and I don't see no udder development at all. :roll: So I don't think Dixie did settle. :? 

Very frustrating, as I really want a doe kid from her... at this point I will except it from any sire.

So best of luck with your girl and I sure do hope she is preggers! :dance:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

You said she was fat? how overweeight is she? being overweight can cause a doe to have a hard time setteling.
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I pray she takes for you..... ray:

I agree with sparks879...they don't take well though...if they are to over weight...



> Joe tried many times - but I think he is to short.


 I think joe dirt's hair is in his eyes....not to short LOL.... just can't see to aim..LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

To be honest, I do not know off hand the name of the ranch that I bought him from as I had no intention of purchasing papers. But now that I saw all their stock and his potential, she offered them to me


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I got home tonight and really expected Trisha to be in heat - N-O-P-E!! I think she actually took!! Now lets hope she doesn't resorb. I will start blood testing for pregnancy here in a couple weeks!!!! Woo Hoo!!! I am so excited. We will wait a couple more days just to make sure - but she has been 21 days like clock work before!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats great! Now the main question is.. who did the deed. Now you need to wait 5 months to find out.. joy..


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I do hope she settles for you. 

I was wondering though. If she is in with three bucks, is it possible that more than one of them could breed her? And if they did is it possible she could have kids from two different bucks at the same time? That might be kind of cool.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You know - I am not sure to be honest Rebelshope. I know that dogs and cats, that can happen - so I guess it could be possible if they are "taking turns" so to speak.

This girl has awesome teats and come from registered milking stock. But because her ears and neck were to short, she doesn't have papers. But she is going to be so easy to milk if she does kid out!! Woo Hoo! I have my Alpine who is supposed to kid in February and I am very excited. She was giving almost a gallon from 1 side of her udder last year - so I am hoping to keep both sides in milk this time! So with her and the Nubian I will be doing good!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yah it is possible to have kids from two different bucks in one pregnancy.


Allison seems like she can stay! wonderful


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahhhh....yep..totally possible for multiple sires! I had a case of that when Tilly kidded in February!! And you could SEE the differences in her doelings too!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I hope she settled for you! :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yep its possible i went over to a friends house to pick out an alpine kid last spring (she has alpines and nubians) In the kid pen there was this darling little alpine nubian cross kid with floppy large ears a roman nose but he was patturned like a cou clair, i pointed and said opps? Diana grabbed him and then grabbed an alpine doe kid nd said littermates! the doeling looked like a purebred alpine.
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, she still hasn't shown any signs of heat again. I am ordering another box of syringes tommorrow in the AM and am going to blood test my girls so I know exactly where I stand - as I will start breeding here again soon.

I have a feeling the month of March is going to kill me and DH!!! LOL!

I put the boys out with the sheep and horses for a few hours so that they could run and play - they didn't even care about the girls until I brought out a pouch full of treats in the doe pen - then they were standing at the gate just a callin'!

I really hope she settled - DH was teasing that he is upset cause he was looking for freezer meat. (Told him he could fatten up the 5 turkeys that have been hanging around the house and we have been feeding - they would make good dinners! And they are wild - so we aren't putting a penny into them!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you are going to have one heck of a kidding month!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Please don't remind me of how much of a spaz I am going to be in March if everyone truely did take - AGHHHHH!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! I sure hope she did settle...that would be great! And maybe you'll get some neat spots!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll take some of your "spaz out" ok?....I just have 2 does to freshen next March :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

NOT funny - smarty pants! LOL!

I have a feeling that Jewelz may not have taken. I saw one of the wethers riding her - and lets just say she was running to beat the bandit. But no flagging, no calling - not really sure. I will check dates on her and see about blood testing her. I would love to put her with the new buck so I won't be heart broken if she didn't take - LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So how many does do you think Joe has bred? I hope you get some nifty hair do's on his kids!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well if everyone took - 

Ginger (saw the breeding)
Snow - was penned with him - but never witnessed - will post cha cha pic - cause I think she is preggers
Blanca - bred her once, had to hold her still - lol (a little closer then I would have liked to have been!)
Dobie - witnessed
Trinity - witnessed
Jewelz - witnessed - but might not have settled

possibly Trisha, Boots, Lola, and / or Dora (think Dora was Lil Man though!)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

SWEET! Can't wait to see what you get next year! I sure do hope they all got bred!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Liz's buckling, Teddy, has a 'Joe' hair-do. Not quite as spectacular yet, but I'm looking to see him as he gets older. Come on, Liz, post a pic of Teddy.
Candy :sun:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

in march just take a week off of work if you can .... will save you some headach


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey - I think you are right - If my blood tests come back that everyone settled - I will be taking the last week of March off for sure!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL! But if you do that don't tell the goats! Otherwise they will cross their legs until after the last week of March! :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You know - now that I "spoke the words" I am totally screwed!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

you know it would be HILARIOUS if she had a full sized kid and a mini... 

I was talking to this woman at the weekend - who owns the buck I take my does to - and she said her neighbour had a mini doe last year who he put in with a mini buck and a nubian buck at the same time... and she had one mini baby and one mini-nubian :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> LOL! But if you do that don't tell the goats! Otherwise they will cross their legs until after the last week of March! :slapfloor:


 :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: I have to agree!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

SHE IS PREGGERS!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Sweet!!! I just found out Lyla and Claribelle are both preggo too!!  When is she due??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Trisha is March 22nd. I just talked to her previous owner (who she never kidded with) and she is not sure which day she kidded on but knows that she had trips

Dora - Feb 28
Trisha - March 22
Snow - March 24


----------

